# achsbreite Lapierre Froggy 718



## zrstor (17. Mai 2013)

hallo,
mein freund ist hier angemeldet-ich möchte ihm ein neuen laufradsatz zum geburtstag schenken, leider musste ich feststellen das die da immer angaben verlangen für das interrad. welche breite hat denn das froggy! ich glaube es ist ein 2010(noch original mit dhx 5 air dämpfer). vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Monche (25. Mai 2013)

mein 2010er 318 hat einen schnellspanner mit 135mm hinten. ich denke mal dass das 718 den gleichen hinterbau hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhiller1000 (26. November 2013)

Nein, es ist doch eine 142x12 steckachse oder?


----------

